# SOON TO BE MINE



## bfb345 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi i will soon be trading my red tegu for this wonderful extreme giant just wondering what opinions where she is friggin beautiful lol



bfb345 said:


> Hi i will soon be trading my red tegu for this wonderful extreme giant just wondering what opinions where she is friggin beautiful lol



i just friggin love her lol


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

Congradulation! looks great


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 11, 2013)

She looks good 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 11, 2013)

yeah thanks she is awesome


----------



## tjohnson722 (Feb 11, 2013)

She's so adorable!!! Congrats! 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dubya (Feb 11, 2013)

Friggin nice looking friggin tegu.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 11, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Friggin nice looking friggin tegu.



Friggin right that's friggin amazing, your friggin lucky!


----------



## chitodadon (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 11, 2013)

haha once the weather warms up she is mine at least he thinks its a she but i hope its a male dont care either way though lol it will still get bigger than a b&w lol


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 11, 2013)

Not necessarily. "Extremes" are merely a locality of Black and Whites and the name was made up as a marketing tool. They aren't a separate species.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 11, 2013)

Will you miss your friggin red tegu? How long before you friggin trade your friggin new tegu for a friggin monitor or a friggin Keurig or something? Keep this one and friggin work with him to friggin tame him. Good luck with him


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Will you miss your friggin red tegu? How long before you friggin trade your friggin new tegu for a friggin monitor or a friggin Keurig or something? Keep this one and friggin work with him to friggin tame him. Good luck with him



my red is tame she was just an impulse buy and i dont even really like the reds the extreme giants are way cooler and i love the white on her head thats why im trading her


----------



## Dubya (Feb 11, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Will you miss your friggin red tegu? How long before you friggin trade your friggin new tegu for a friggin monitor or a friggin Keurig or something? Keep this one and friggin work with him to friggin tame him. Good luck with him
> ...



Ok. Just promise no more impulse buys. I have done a few when I was younger and it always turned out to be a mistake. I have to fight those impulses whenever I go to a reptile show.


----------



## james.w (Feb 11, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> haha once the weather warms up she is mine at least he thinks its a she but i hope its a male dont care either way though lol it will still get bigger than a b&w lol



It is a black and white. They are one in the same. I have seen "extremes" that max out at 3'.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 11, 2013)

Dubya said:


> bfb345 said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya said:
> ...



i promise :angel: oh oh so tempting but i probably wont make another one for a while i gotta buy some ball pythons lol


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm impulse buying a hedgehog... heh heh.don't try to stop me!! !!!!! Upside is I don't trade or get rid of stuff. I just dedicate my life to taking care of my zoo and never leave my house 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 12, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> I'm impulse buying a hedgehog... heh heh.don't try to stop me!! !!!!! Upside is I don't trade or get rid of stuff. I just dedicate my life to taking care of my zoo and never leave my house
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Ditto!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

